# Meatballs - Regular Oven vs Microwave?



## Helcifer (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Guys, may I know which is better (& easlier) to use for cooking meatballs? A regular oven or a microwave oven?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2007)

It might be easier to use the microwave... but the taste/color won't be as nice.
Go with the oven or better yet pan fry.  

smiles, T


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Dec 22, 2007)

Pan fry or pouch in Italian red sauce or bake in a moderate oven . A micro  tends to make meatballs tough wich you do not want


----------



## wysiwyg (Dec 23, 2007)

Helcifer,
Using the microwave is probably easier/faster. However, the meatballs will be soggy and they will not have a nice brown color.  I personally prefer the oven or do as Dave/pdswife recommend (pan fry)


----------



## auntdot (Dec 23, 2007)

As I have gotten older I have gotten lazier, so now I often use the oven for meaty balls.

Particularly if I am making a lot, which I am prone to do. We are both children of Great Depression parents, and we tend to make more than we need - sometimes by a lot.

It is something that cannot be taken out of us.  But it leads to us having a lot of leftovers.

The nuker, we love it.  Our old one died and we went out and bought a new one immediately.  Cannot believe how cheap they have become since we bought our first one.

It is great for warming things up.

But for cooking meatballs, I don't use it.

The nuker tickles the water molecules in the stuff and it does get cooked.  But somehow I just don't like how the food turns out.

So I roast or take out my pots and pans. Or pull out the tired old grill.

Just the way I do things.  

Take care and God bless.


----------



## Constance (Dec 23, 2007)

I guess it's all in what you get used to. I've done meatballs in the microwave, and liked them fine...I always put them in a sauce, so the lack of color doesn't matter. The oven is my second choice. I don't like doing them in the skillet, as they require constant attention, tend to burn and fall apart, and make a mess on the stove.


----------



## miniman (Dec 23, 2007)

I prefer the oven - only tend to use microwave for reheating or defrosting


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 23, 2007)

I use the oven because I like the browning and caramelized flavor they get - the microwave doesn't do that. And as Constance said, cooking them in a skillet is messy and takes a lot of attention.


----------



## Helcifer (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmm.. what about Convection Ovens? Will they cook the meatballs as good as a regular oven?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 23, 2007)

I do not like to do anything ground beef in the microwave, the color is just wrong.  I would definitely go with the oven.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 24, 2007)

Tip:

I don`t know about Homemade ones, but if you buy the Canned meatballs, do NOT microwave them, they Will explode!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 24, 2007)

For regular meatballs I always shallow fry in a skillet.  (the meatballs shouldn't be too large, slightly smaller than a ping pong ball at the most)  I like the crisp and savoury texture on the outside

I am also fond of wrapping brussell sprouts (precooked al dente) inside the meatballs, then I bake it in the oven, covered with tomato based sauce and then cover the baking dish with a foil.  Moister, softer effect is nicer on stuffed meatballs like this.


----------



## Ardiva (May 19, 2010)

Making meatballs for tonight's spaghetti, but forgot how long and at what temp to use when cooking them in oven.


----------



## Constance (May 19, 2010)

I like to cook them in the microwave. Oven is good too, but it hurts my back to bend over and check them.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 19, 2010)

I bake my turkey meatballs at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.  They're delicious!!


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2010)

I brown mine in a saute pan with oil.  When they are a nice dark brown all over they go into the sauce.


----------



## ChefJune (May 20, 2010)

I brown mine in the oven, using a half sheet pan and a cake rack to keep them up out of their fat.  Much less mess and less fat than doing them in a pan on top the stove.


----------

